
SEPTA Stats: Real-Time Analytics for Philadelphia Regional Rail - dmuth
http://www.septastats.com/
======
dmuth
Author here. This is a project I cranked out in my spare time to give better
insight to how our regional train system is doing. Feel free to hit me up with
any questions or comments!

